# Porsche 928 GTS Guards Red (*update*)



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Bit of a mammoth session yesterday down at an independent Porsche specialist in Wiltshire - 11 hours, 32 foam pads (cleaned after each short pass with QD and an m/f cloth) of which half my collection (about 60) were used.

The car itself is about 14 years old around 1600 kg and 350 ish bhp. I'm sure loony will correct me on this 

The car was being quoted for a £6K respray and Loony from here who knows the garage owner suggested I could fix it up for a lot less money:thumb:

I exlained to the garage owner that it would still be far from perfect stonechips scratches, small areas of rust bubbling but if looked after could save the car owner a small fortune and lets face it if it was resprayed in guards red and just left in the sun again the same thing would happen anyway.

I'm sure your all familiar with this thread showing the test patch's. FWIW I picked the wrong wing to do my test on - more later.

Process was wipe down each panel with megs last touch and a pakshak waffle weave drying towel - no time or ned for niceities here! The paint work was as rough as sand paper! People say that al the time on here but I can quite honestly say the paint had the texture of 120 grit sandpaper

Firstly the nearside front wing (from my test patch) was treated to ssr 2.5 on the pc (remember AIO didn't touch it) and then followed up with megs #80, megs #81 and then Nattys Blue for its UV propeties. I used a good 8 oz of #80 on this car the paint was so thirsty!

The above process took an hour on this wing










Next up I decided to polish the offside front wing - this is where we hit some problems! The pc and ssr2.5 was only tickling the paint. Stepping up to menz IP on the rotary and polishing pad made some indents but still laughably poor. It took 6 passes of powergloss on a megs cutting pad at stupid rpm to clear the paint. Interestingly this side of the car was 170-180 microns compared to the other wing which was 120-130 microns. After chatting to L200 Steve one theory could be a poor respray job using clearcoat which had to be 'ground through' first - see later.

2.5 hours on this wing alone and well behind schedule



















Thank god the bonnet was childs play the oxidation almost fell off lol as it did on the doors














































The roof was a tricky customer and I was back on the megs cutting pad and power gloss again slow going



















Time was now about 3pm and I stopped for a late lunch only to find the burger van around the corner had upped sticks and gone!!!

The bonnet and lights were popped and the wipers removed so I could get to some tricky areas










And the afters?

I'll start off with the _dissapointment_. The offised rear quarter could not be brought up to an acceptable std. Powergloss and rotary even wet sanded the fecker and no improvement - no paint transfer either!!!. If this panel was poorly clearcoated in the past then it was a better job than the rest as this couldn't be shifted. This panel will need repsraying or more than likley blowing in by a quality SMART guys I know. Not bad I suppose as I did think we may need a few reprayed areas.










The rest of the car was guarsd red though:devil:























































And some red pads soaking


----------



## 406Coupe (May 7, 2006)

fantastic, what a transformation


----------



## Loony (Nov 12, 2005)

DOGS ******** ! looks spot on fella, like you say gutting that the rear 1/4 had been ****ed about with or it would have been a total transformation on the whole car. Lovely deep dark wet glossy finish on the panels you could rectify though, top job


----------



## Sjdickso (Nov 8, 2005)

Brazo thats amazing :doublesho, How many pads did you use! I would not have liked to tackle that one, one very brave man!


----------



## Nick666 (Apr 7, 2006)

Yea, that's lovely work Brazo - you'd think it'd just come out of the shop! Very nice. Such a shame about the rear quarter panel - once that's sorted though, it'll be a real beauty!


----------



## stephen g (Apr 13, 2006)

thats stuning mate well worth all the efort :thumb:


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

i hope you got paid a mint for that

looks like seriously hard work


----------



## Loony (Nov 12, 2005)

Vs




























The phrase night and day springs to mind!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Cheers guys and thanks for the vs pics Si!

The car will get its wheels refurbed and a new transmission


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Just a few words........tyres, arches, plastic trim etc????..........you're a slacker :lol: 
:lol: 
:lol: 
:lol: 
:lol: 
:lol: 
:lol: 
:lol:
:lol: 
Only joking...........that really is a transformation and a half.............what was the dealer saying about it Mark?

Bryan


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Sterling work mate, Si's before pictures make it look even more extreme. Proper job. Shame about the rear quarter  But if it needs paint in other areas like you say it aint so bad.


----------



## Loony (Nov 12, 2005)

Even the pics i took dont show just how f*cked the paint was in the flesh!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

blr123 said:


> Just a few words........tyres, arches, plastic trim etc????..........you're a slacker :lol:
> :lol:
> :lol:
> :lol:
> ...


Dealer was very pleased and tiped me well although he hadn't seen the rear quarter at that time :lol: But nowt could be done for it!!

They do want me back for more work though.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Bloody hell :doublesho thats quite unbelievable !

What products should the owner use to keep on top of that now?


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

:doublesho 

Wowzer mate - words fail me (and THAT'S rare  )

Interesting how the plastic bumper and sill areas hadn't faded


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2006)

that really is a top job! that paint was well gone before and the afters are mint


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

AndyC said:


> :doublesho
> 
> Interesting how the plastic bumper and sill areas hadn't faded


yes i noticed that. the side rubbing strip, wing mirrors and most of the other plastic bits hadn't faded as much.


----------



## Super Josh (Oct 31, 2005)

Fantastic job, you must have been totally knackered after that one. Do you think that the plasticizer that is put into the paint for the paint on the plastic parts has helped with some UV protection? And hence, not much fade on those parts?


Josh


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

An amazing result there, Brazo! Real shame about the off panel though. Can't believe how many pads you've used up too! Excellent work:thumb:



Brazo said:


> They do want me back for more work though.


Kerchang - lucky you! Love to see more detailed Porsches on here.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

excellent work mate, what did the owner say ?, shame about that panel, looks like its had some work at some stage


----------



## The Incredible Hulk (Nov 19, 2005)

Brazo,

An amazing transformation - well done sir!:thumb: 

regards, Kevin


----------



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

*Wow . . . . .*

Can't really add much to what's been already said but I would like to say 
Feck me :doublesho no way did I imagine paint that bad could be saved . . .

Amazing results mate, did you have a camera rolling as a filler for yout next DVD


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Cheers guys, the owner hasn't seen it yet so will have to wait and see his thoughts.

Any UV products will help to stop future oxidation such as carlack 68 nanotech, OCW, nattys blue, zaino etc. 

Yep I think the plasticiser helps the paint remain flexible amnd doesn't dry out like the remainder!


----------



## Taine (May 14, 2006)

That really is a spectacular transformation!


----------



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

INCREDIBLE! :doublesho 

I shall have to pick your brains over my Dad's Stag restoration when I get down to it over the summer!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Fantastic work Brazo:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Amazing work!! Truly a brilliant transformation, the car looks fantastic now!! :thumb:


----------



## JimTT (Feb 19, 2006)

Top work as usual Brazo...:thumb: Stunning....


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

great work brazo was looking forward to seeing this, makita wuda been put through its paces i bet.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Absolutly amazing!! You have totally transformed the car and it's a real credit to your skill, knowledge............and dedication to getting the job done.:thumb: 

Did you try MER on the problem area? I've heard great stuff about it.......flame proof and everything!!! Put it on with an old towel, then flip the towel over to remove...really easy..:lol:


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

amazing Brazo :thumb:


----------



## Tyler Owen (Apr 30, 2006)

Amazing :doublesho 

If it wasn't for the during pics 

I wouldn't have believed it was the same car :doublesho 

There isn't enough superlatives to describe the results :thumb:


----------



## Jay (Oct 25, 2005)

as has been said, looks like a different car! hope the new owner looks after it.


----------



## cav (Jan 18, 2006)

that must be the biggest satisfaction job going! what a transformation! 

well done!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Awesome work Mark.:thumb: 

What sort of paint thickness were you removing, avg?

Was the 'full' rear quarter panel the same, or was there a 'blend'?

Time to invest in a full set of wool pads?

Truely amazing befores and afters, you've really 'raised the bar' with this one:thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

wow, what an amazing job you've done there. Fantastic stuff


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

Can't really add to anything said already so...................WOW:doublesho


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Jaw droppingly good Mark!


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats absolutely amazing, top job.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

That is something else Brazo. I'm lost for words.
would love to tackle a car with paint like that. There are a couple of old Astras with similar paintwork, red but not quite as bad. If the car was worth more than the detail I might ask if they would let me have a go.


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Stunning work:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Good work, this one was worth the wait after the teaser before posts


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Genius. :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

absolutely tremdous detail Brazo, think everyone has seen you put the detail of the year in!


----------



## stewarty.c (Mar 8, 2006)

fook thats such a nice bit of detailing at its finest. well done brazo.


----------



## rahrah (Oct 27, 2005)

wowzer!


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

Fantastic tranformation there, hats off to you :buffer:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Cheers for your kind words Guys!

Donnyboy I started off with the Mer but would have finished the car in half hour and needed to string this one out 

Steve the rear quarter was blended, average thickness removed 6-8 microns, roof about 15! As for the wool pads? Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## The-Billabong-Boy (Mar 5, 2006)

That is truly amazing work Brazo:thumb: 

So amazing that I'll let you have the day off work tomorrow:lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Cheers mate :thumb:

Might even get to wash my own car!!!


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

words fail me that's absolutely awsome work, bet the guy was stunned at the transformation Brazo!!!!!:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## thechief (Oct 27, 2005)

That is just unreal.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

wow - seriously big respect for that Mark!!!


----------



## vicky (Dec 20, 2005)

Thats amazing  the guy must be pleased


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Wow, thats amazing. A Miracle Detail


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Went back to have another go at the rear quarter panel, after 3 hours managed to sand off half the wrongly applied clearcoat and then polish up the badly oxidised paint single stage paint underneath

Process was dry sand at 600, wet sand at 600, 800, 1200, 2000 and then Menz IP on a cutting pad at 900rpm - over 70 microns of paint were removed!!!!!

Soz about the crappy phone pic but should see a sharp line from reflecton to dull/matt surface area of reflection was as red as rest of car! Just need to contact owner to see if he wants the other half doing!!


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't know how I missed this thread. Doh. 

That's a truly awesome piece of restoration work and has inspired me to continue with the MR2 (I nearly gave up completely yesterday).! 

Thanks Mark!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

Gobsmacking! I love those old Porsche's - heartbreaking to see it in that condition. Truely stunning transformation :thumb: .

With skills like that, you should make a detailing video!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Glad to see you got it sorted out in the end:thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

for members who haven't seen this thread I'm bringing it back to life.

amazing stuff


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

CupraRcleanR said:


> for members who haven't seen this thread I'm bringing it back to life.
> 
> amazing stuff


Yep, two years on and still one of the most amazing turn arounds :thumb:

As knowledge and technqiues have progressed, I wonder if this would have been a good candidate for wetsanding by an air powered Mirka?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

CupraRcleanR said:


> for members who haven't seen this thread I'm bringing it back to life.
> 
> amazing stuff


Bloody amazing, should be in the hall of fame!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Yep still THE oxidised paint restoration thread

Deserves an airing every now and then


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Great isn't it......just an awesome turnaround.


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Holy crap! That is one heck of a oxidized red! Great job in giving that car some dignity back!


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Wow, an advert for Detailing at its best.

This could make the evening news!


----------



## hopwood (Apr 7, 2008)

Just found this thread, having made my first ever showroom post on a guards red 928S2 (see 928S2 vs UDM). 

Awesome stuff! 

Joel


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Very good job:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Quality stuff well done.


----------

